# Dead Ringer set up



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Well after several attempts to wrap n tuck flats on to these forks I gave up
I took para cord pulled the core out then fused the ends and looped em over the forks and banded it with a flat using constrictor knots































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi I've been wanting to get one of these little guys . How does it shoot ? I like the way you use loops to tie on to


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

namazu said:


> Hi I've been wanting to get one of these little guys . How does it shoot ? I like the way you use loops to tie on to
> 
> Nam !
> 
> ...


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

lunasling said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I've been wanting to get one of these little guys . How does it shoot ? I like the way you use loops to tie on to
> ...


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi lunasling just placed an oder for one today I just may give the paracord tie a try for tubes .


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

namazu said:


> Hi lunasling just placed an oder for one today I just may give the paracord tie a try for tubes .
> 
> Nam !
> 
> kool have fun with it, I certianly am ! The para tab cords are working out great with it .


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

lunasling said:


> namazu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi lunasling just placed an oder for one today I just may give the paracord tie a try for tubes .
> ...


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

These frames must be flying off the shelves out of stock till the 6 th . I look forward to it for edc . Been seeing a lot about 1632 tubing , i bet it would be great with dead ringer.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

namazu said:


> These frames must be flying off the shelves out of stock till the 6 th . I look forward to it for edc . Been seeing a lot about 1632 tubing , i bet it would be great with dead ringer.
> 
> Nam
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice mod Luna. Glad you like your new addition to your slingshot arms room!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice mod Luna. Glad you like your new addition to your slingshot arms room!
> 
> Chuck
> 
> ...


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi again lunasling if your metromade sling is the hydra youre going to love it i have three of them. Now he just made a carbon fiber one hope does a run of those


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

namazu said:


> Hi again lunasling if your metromade sling is the hydra youre going to love it i have three of them. Now he just made a carbon fiber one hope does a run of those
> 
> Nam
> 
> as a matter of fact it is a hydra but the modifyed one no arms the "Hydra Venus De Metro" i'm sure you saw the pic of it in his recent post the one with the cocbolo scales.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Great frame metro made a winner with the hydra . I'm shooting mainly 5/16 and 3/8 steel using dankung tubing in single strand 2040 and 1842.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Plugs might work for flats. Lee Silva style. Like his Ocularis. Perhaps a ball in tube as a plug option.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have fat butter fingers. I clamp my sling flat to my counter top and that makes it much easier for me to tie. it was especially helpful for the Dead Ringer


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Luna, do you have a tutorial anywhere for how you make your paracord rings?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Luna, do you have a tutorial anywhere for how you make your paracord rings?
> 
> PM
> 
> Toddy came up with this Method and he did a vid tutorial on it its on you tube , i'll see if I can locate the link .


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Luna, do you have a tutorial anywhere for how you make your paracord rings?
> 
> PM
> 
> here ya go


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok try again


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Strange the link is not showing


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Luna, do you have a tutorial anywhere for how you make your paracord rings?
> 
> PM
> 
> ...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

It's showing.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

rockslinger said:


> It's showing.
> 
> RS !
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

I do need to purchase one of these lil guys. They're back in stock on SimpleShot's site in a couple of days. Probably should have pre-ordered it. Guess I'll just wait and see. I think I'll use looped 2040 for this one  Thanks for sharing, Luna!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Just recieved mine . Its fun with 5/16 steel using gold green heavy pull 5/8 straight cut bands.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Another tip for setting up this and any other small frame if you have big hands and slippery bands. First I'll restate I clamp the handle to my counter top leaving the forks over the edge so I don't have to hold them. Last night I was still having trouble getting the bands to stay straight while I tied them on. I discovered this little trick. I used a small piece of scotch tape to hold the bands in position while I tied them on. When using both tips all you have to worry about it the tying itself. If you have fat butterfingers like me these tricks really help.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

On frame that have the bands slipping I fold them back 1/2 in. And tie on to the fold I made . The double thickness seem to allow a better grip when tied.


----------

